# Used R35 prices?



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

They seem to be going up and up and up.

but are they selling?

Not that I would even consider selling mine.....even if v power is £2.07 a litre


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Jon_H said:


> They seem to be going up and up and up.
> 
> but are they selling?
> 
> Not that I would even consider selling mine.....even if v power is £2.07 a litre


Yep, they are. Sold my 3 weeks ago, 66 plate in Katsura orange with Litchfield FHS, 45k on the clock the same day, basically without even running adds properly, and had 2 buyers in line ion the first would fall out.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

The number on AT fluctuates between high 70's to low 90's so it seems they are selling, or the ads are expiring.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

dominicus said:


> Yep, they are. Sold my 3 weeks ago, 66 plate in Katsura orange with Litchfield FHS, 45k on the clock the same day, basically without even running adds properly, and had 2 buyers in line ion the first would fall out.


Good to hear the market is still there.. congrats on the sale.
Hope you got your asking price.


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Tin said:


> Good to hear the market is still there.. congrats on the sale.
> Hope you got your asking price.


Tin, 
I think I asked to low but wasn't looking to earn the money on the car. Most probably looking at the market I could as for 5-7k more but the car end up in really good hands so im happy that the current user was happy. He did point to me that the car was without PPF and few chips was there but with the asking price he knew he was getting really good deal, especially that I drive like a old man and now shocker......I Have never tried launch control on my car....


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I noticed one of the two Bayside Blue cars listed at £115k through a dealer has dropped off AT, sold maybe. If so its a strong market sign.


----------



## SplitPixel (6 mo ago)

I'm looking to sell mine - which is a 2017 Recaro Edition in the rare Deep Pearl Blue with 32K miles.

See my other post for more information.


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

SplitPixel said:


> I'm looking to sell mine - which is a 2017 Recaro Edition in the rare Deep Pearl Blue with 32K miles.
> 
> See my other post for more information.


The less modified it s the quicker you will sell in my opinion. Looking at the experience o selling my one last month every buyer was asking me if the car has any. modification and that they were interested in mostly stock cars (full service etc in place obviously )


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder if that has always been the case, my impression was that modified cars sold well so perhaps this is an indication that the profile of the average buyer is changing.


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Most probably, I think we reaching out to level that we prefer stock versions and doing the car to our liking rather than buying a car that someone already was "playing with" 
We have to take to account that not everyone will go with good mods but sometimes will choose cheep option(my personal cringe is where is see 15 different gauges in a car all over the place, don't mind 2-3 tastefull ones that serve the purpose) , cut corners and very often their focus is on pooowweeeerrrr forgetting about other parts that may fail if not done properly. The stuff cost money, we all know that


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Modifications done by a reputable tuner shouldn't affect the value in a negative way. Places like WBAC/Motorway etc won't give anything extra for factory fitted options on most cars, and certainly you'll be better off de-tuning the car (4.25 is relatively simple bolton mods).


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

The cheapest my17 on Autotrader is 82 grand it would seem

thats a whopping 17k more than I paid 4 years ago for mine(stock) with full ppf and the service plan included!

...while wbac are offering 3k above what I paid.Interesting times perhaps?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Prices are on the up for sure, but I think a lot of the dealers are overly inflating their asking prices. These cars haven't been in massive demand the last 3 or 4 years witnessed by the low amount of new sales. To then add another 25% on top of the prices when new seems strange and I don't believe they will sell for anything near those prices. If people didn't fancy paying x amount to buy new, why would they pay a massive premium to buy secondhand? Nismo maybe, collectors will always pay for very best examples, but anything else, not well over the odd, doesn't make sense.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, the old Modified Car Paradox:

Everyone wants to buy an unmodified one so they can modify it themselves.

And then wonder why other people don't want to buy their modified car.

See also the Army, Taxation and Wages for other examples.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

General shortage of new cars has people willing to pay more for what’s here. Not really sure why that should impact on gtrs though.


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Strange, when I bought mine everyone was after stage 4.25 ( including myself). Why would you want a stock car unless you want to keep it in the garage as an investment or never launch it, never put it on RRR and drive it 500miles per year to car meets only  .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Weeked said:


> Strange, when I bought mine everyone was after stage 4.25 ( including myself). Why would you want a stock car unless you want to keep it in the garage as an investment or never launch it, never put it on RRR and drive it 500miles per year to car meets only  .


thsts exactly what I did. It was my commuting car


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

A mate of mine that is a car dealer reckons the used market is about to crash unless it is rare or very very high end.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Weeked said:


> Strange, when I bought mine everyone was after stage 4.25 ( including myself). Why would you want a stock car unless you want to keep it in the garage as an investment or never launch it, never put it on RRR and drive it 500miles per year to car meets only  .


Because performance as delivered is adequate.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Simonh said:


> A mate of mine that is a car dealer reckons the used market is about to crash unless it is rare or very very high end.


I don’t think that will happen still a lot of demand and short supply. Interest rates are still fairly low too.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

His (more or less) exact words were "As the interest rates continue to rise the used market is going to crash unless it is rare or very special and expensive"


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah yes well if they keep putting those up then the landscape will change. At the moment you can 'earn' more on buying a classic than you can in interest....if that changes then it will flip I guess.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I see another Bayside MY21 car listed at £115k has sold, Six weeks ago there were two on the market at 125k, both dropped to 115k and sold over the last fortnight. Judging by how many new R35s listings there is on AT daily and the stable amount for sale, they are selling at these higher prices.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Depends a) whether they are genuinely selling (or being put back into the trade) and b) if they do sell, what they sell for. I keep seeing some cars (earlier cars though) just being cycled through the trade. In fact there was one car (CBA with a blue wrap) that was for sale at different places for about 3 years). Was probably no good. What was the reg of the ones that sold? Be interesting to see if they surface again.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That's true of course, we don't know for certain they have sold. No idea on the regs but with Bayside cars being uncommon and none being available presently, they should not be too hard to track in the market.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They will make a higher price, as they are blue probably standard and everything is supply and demand. I don’t see why it’s an issue ?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

It's not an issue. As an owner I'm happy to see them rise in price. 

The OP queried whether they were actually fetching the high prices. Within that it begs the question is demand driving the price up or are sellers speculating and inflating asking prices as the R35 is no more (well assume no more, that's highly likely)?

I'm not convinced the demand is driving up jumps of 40% over original retail prices but happy to be proved wrong, hence if we could track some cars then we'd all know where the values are really at (at least for now). I'll keep a casual eye out.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Does appear the bayside cars are no longer for sale, difficult to tell really.


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Our maybe because of them not being sold in UK anymore people are jumping on them thinking that it will cause the same price rise as R34....


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

R34's were made in much lower numbers though, I thought. So rarer - definitely wouldn't say no to one!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would’nt buy a car solely on it appreciating in value, I think theres better rewards out there.

on another note it’s better to be having a car that’s earning rather than the depreciation you generally have to take.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

I know some people are going to jump at me for this but... lol

When I had my R33 GTR for 12 years, I always had it in my head it was a €20k car. It didn't particularly feel amazing inside, just like a 90's jap car really. Even when I got it and it was 11 years old at the time, it felt dated. It was fun and fast but I wouldn't get up in the middle of the night to look at the dashboard lol.

I always wanted an R35 GTR but couldn't afford one. Its always been an expensive car. Especially in Ireland because by the time we register it etc, we basically pay around another €20k-€25k ontop of the UK prices (even when they bottomed out at high £20k region). 

When I was selling my R33 GTR last year, I couldn't believe what people where offering. To me it wasn't worth that money and I had enjoyed it so I was happy to move it on and get an R35 GTR.

I ended up buying a 2009 CBA in May 2021 and paid £33.5k. Baring in mind, compared to the R33, this was 13 years old when I got it compared to the R33 being 11 years old when I got it but the R35 felt so much newer, far more premium and special. It genuinely feels like its worth the money I paid for it.

Whats increased the R32, R33 and R34 prices? Shortage? Youtube? Fast and Furious? Maybe its just nostolgia... I'm not a financial/economic expert so I can't say but I couldn't see why the R35 would follow suit in years to come as genuinely made a huge impact on the motoring scene when they landed the R35 model itself became an icon for mainly what it was capable of instead of it being a follow on to the Skyline GTRs.

Most cars that make an impact like that generally have excellent residuals when they become a classic in later years.


----------



## yewcheck (Oct 27, 2018)

Just sold my 2017 stage 4.25 straight away...twice in fact[ long story] dealer now has it up for 9k more!!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

GTS20s said:


> I ended up buying a 2009 CBA in May 2021 and paid £33.5k. Baring in mind, compared to the R33, this was 13 years old when I got it compared to the R33 being 11 years old when I got it but the R35 felt so much newer, far more premium and special. It genuinely feels like its worth the money I paid for it.


That is a very good point and I think you can apply it in general to any car.

If you bought a new car in say 1970, by 1980 (if it lasted that long !), it would have seemed like it was out of the ark. But if you bought a new car in 2010, by 2020 it would not seem that old (and it would not, generally, have fallen to bits, like say a 1970s car would have done).


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

yewcheck said:


> Just sold my 2017 stage 4.25 straight away...twice in fact[ long story] dealer now has it up for 9k more!!


When I traded in my Noble (10 years it must be now), I think I got about £20k for it and it was up at the dealers for around £26k (or around that mark). I'd expect £5k or £6k markup, maybe £9k does sound high ? I'm not sure really.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

If they find the right person or are prepared to wait they might make £9k. However, if its sat for a few weeks with no interest and someone turns up and offers 5k less than stickered they may snap his hand off and take the 4k markup.
Patience and the willingness to walk away are key to getting a good deal...


----------



## dominicus (May 3, 2017)

Probably put that price so they have space to move around and adjust


----------



## Ramps 1 (6 mo ago)

I enquired about a 20MY katsura orange last week, agreed a viewing then seller wouldnt answer my calls. To my disbelief, i then see the exact car up for sale at SSC for an additional 14k!! To say i was pissed was an understatement.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Might be on a SOR/Commission sale so still worth putting in an offer if it's a car your are interested in? Said it before, will say it again, seem to be quite a few just sloshing around in the trade at seemingly inflated prices but not really selling, just being moved on and price increased ever more. If the demand were truly there (and prices genuinely rising fast) then I'd expect to see fewer cars for sale and demand outstripping supply. That's not happening. Even when new, for the past few years there were no waiting lists (just delivery waiting time) so it's not logical to think buyers will pay over the odds for cars which are in ready supply.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There was a year waiting list for the last ones though and they could've sold them twice or more over. I think late low mileage cars have got a premium which has pulled up the rest of the market....will be interesting to see if cost of living and fuel dampens this. Likely this winter it will, so I'd say if you can wait do.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I personally don’t think the newer cars will drop ( realistically priced ones anyway) early cars will drop as there’s plenty of rough ones out there that will never be nice again.

There seams to be a higher demand than ever for them, even salvaged cars are commanding high money and seam to sell.

For me I just like to see them being used so we can all enjoy he marque.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably should have mentioned production has stopped for us and there will be less and less cars on the road as they get broke,written off and unfortunately stolen.
All those factors helping maintain the prices.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice std gtr’s are thin on the ground now and I personally believe that’s the market where cars will command top money.

Modified cars are all over the place, some tuned good and others bad. Bodywork’s are being altered with various kits and crappy cheap Chinese carbon and it’s these cars that will not fetch decent money.

I’ll stand by the above and hope to be proven wrong as my own cars modified.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I do think that it depends on what and who has done the modifications. like a stage 4 from litchfield that has then been maintained by them has a different cache than a stage 4 car that has been done by the owner/some small operator and serviced all over the place.

I am with you on the cheap carbon and body kitted cars though


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Agreed Skint, standard cars are moving in the market with plenty of sales through AT over the last month.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Modified cars are’nt selling anywhere near clean std stuff.

I do not believe a car modified by a specialist at any point will command top money. The only cars modified that fetch money are when the tuner has worked in collaboration with the manufacturer.

A couple of examples would be tickford, mountune etc.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

not even the litchfield LM cars?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

No I don’t think they will. 

I think (could be wrong) the race heritage supports the value of the car.

tickford= Rs500 probably the most successful touring car ever. £20k new, now 65k for a dog or well into £125k for something nice.

cosworth= was it the dfv engine that’s legendary? Car prices reaching 4/5 five fold than they were new. Even though that particular engine was race use.

Be nice to hear other peoples thoughts.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

if we look at the likes of escort/sierra cosworths etc today are they fetching the money the fetch because of the rallying racing they did or because those who lusted after them when they were popular but were too young/couldn't afford one now have the disposable income to be able to buy one?

Same with R34's is it because of the racing they did or because the playstation generation now have money to burn?

Given the litchfield association with the R35 and the current growth of their brand I think they are carving out their own niche which will carry some weight with pricing further down the line.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Me personally I don’t think the lm20’s will. There’s plenty of big tuned cars by Litchfields out there that have sold and they’ve never fetched half of the initial investment.

Can you think of a Litchfield tuned & built car that commands top money? They do great work but it’s not endorsed by the factory and it appears to show In there market values.

If you were sat today with 100-150k would you buy a nismo or lm car?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't see why Litchfield mods would add value. It's a choice, anyone can take their car there for mods, and it's in no way limited.

My son is mad about the R35 because of computer games, he is of a generation that knows little about the GTR legacy, but they all are crazy for the R35. They seem to be into JDM and have little interest in the traditional supercar scene..


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As much as I like litchfields products ( which I have a few of) and do deal with them in both directions, I just can’t see where long term values of there product is.

I would prefer a garage full of nice clean original bits as apposed to modified stuff.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nismo over LM every time.


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Skint said:


> Modified cars are’nt selling anywhere near clean std stuff.
> 
> I do not believe a car modified by a specialist at any point will command top money. The only cars modified that fetch money are when the tuner has worked in collaboration with the manufacturer.
> 
> A couple of examples would be tickford, mountune etc.


I don't agree, I would never swap my 4.25 for a stock car. I paid a bit extra for my car when I bought it, could get the same stock for £5k less at that time. But my car was build and tuned by Autotorque and the tune is spot on. Maybe is just me but I think the stock R35 sounds like a hoover.


----------

